# Mineral Spirits causing arm pain



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

A few days ago I removed stain from 8 pieces of plywood with odorless mineral spirits. This is the first time I've used mineral spirits. I wore rubber gloves but both ended up broken by the end of the job which took about 2 hours. My hands were soaked when I took the gloves off. Since then my right arm (which did most of the work) has a very weak feeling through it, especially in the fingers, elbow, and armpit. It sometimes feels like my arm is going to cramp up but it never actually does. I think it's getting better but very slowly. I'm 29 and in good shape. I'm accustomed to hard work and this is not muscle fatigue. Has anyone else experienced this after working with mineral spirits?


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I would consult a doctor. I don't even like washing my hands with the stuff much less having it on my hands for a couple hours.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Matthewt1970 said:


> I would consult a doctor. I don't even like washing my hands with the stuff much less having it on my hands for a couple hours.


Good advice! Especially if you're still having the problem this long after being exposed to it. 

Let us know what the doctor says. 

Good luck and I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, see a doctor. Mineral spirits attack the central nervous system. Your reaction sounds like one of the symptoms of "chronic painters syndrome". though yours obviously isn't chronic yet.

In the future, use only disposable nitrile gloves or chemical resistant reusable gloves when handling solvents or solvent based products like oil stains. Many solvents dissolve latex. I'm guessing you were wearing disposable latex or "littlesusiehomemaker" dishwashing gloves.:no:

Good luck!


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

It's always a good idea to read the Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS) of any product you are unfamiliar with. The MSDS will tell you pretty much all you need to know about the health aspects of any product you can buy.

If you can't get the MSDS for the product at the place of purchase, which should be available by law, you can easily download them online. Simply use a search engine such as Google.

https://people.ok.ubc.ca/creative/CSmsds/FIN-127-MSDS/MineralSpiritsMSDS.2008.pdf

I will let you read the MSDS on mineral spirits for yourself.


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. Realistically, I think we all know a doctor will tell me it should be OK, avoid further contact with the stuff, and avoid strenuous activity. I'm sure he'd be right too. I'll be fine. I was just wondering if this was something that happened to anyone else here.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

diyrocks said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Realistically, I think we all know a doctor will tell me it should be OK, avoid further contact with the stuff, and avoid strenuous activity. I'm sure he'd be right too. I'll be fine. I was just wondering if this was something that happened to anyone else here.


 
maybe your just allergic to work ??? lol ............im serious though, sometimes all that brush work can cramp your hand/arm/shoulder up


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

http://health.nytimes.com/health/guides/poison/mineral-spirits/overview.html


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

> http://health.nytimes.com/health/gui.../overview.html


Thanks Matthew. The only one of those symptoms I've got is the weird numbness in my arm. It's definitely getting better, although slowly.


----------



## mattroefer (Feb 2, 2011)

okay, I work in an ER for my second job on the side. I have checked around, and that should not have caused any problems enless you had a seizure and I highly doubt you had a seizure. I hope your arm gets better and no worries.


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Matt. My arm feels probably 90-95% better today.


----------

